# There is a real buzz in the air about Colnago !!!!



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't know about you guys, but I feel there is a real buzz in the air about Colnago in 2010! Its a real 'good feel' factor. We have seen the brand performe really well in the recent Giro and continuing to make a stir with the new C59 which is soon to be launched. I understand EPS sales are up and there is now a waiting list. I think seeing the EPS climbing like a mountain goat on steroids on stage 20 of the giro and winning another stage has really projected the frame forward. Its a funny old world. Earlier this year, there was a great deal of hype around the Pinarello Dogma, but that seems to have really died down for some reason? Anyhow, I'm so please about Colnago and wish them continued success!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nicensleazy said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I feel there is a real buzz in the air about Colnago in 2010! Its a real 'good feel' factor. We have seen the brand performe really well in the recent Giro and continuing to make a stir with the new C59 which is soon to be launched. I understand EPS sales are up and there is now a waiting list. I think seeing the EPS climbing like a mountain goat on steroids on stage 20 of the giro and winning another stage has really projected the frame forward. Its a funny old world. Earlier this year, there was a great deal of hype around the Pinarello Dogma, but that seems to have really died down for some reason? Anyhow, I'm so please about Colnago and wish them continued success!


I guess. The buzz about the C59 is about the same buzz there was last year about the new Dogma. Heck, I even spec'ed out a Dogma and thought about buying one, until I remembered that my wife would probably divorce me.

I also haven't been following racing, and even when I did, I really didn't care too much about what people were riding. Look at what Rassmussen and Menchov did in the Tour the year Rassmussen got disqualified? Didn't seem like there was much "buzz" back then. Personally, I am hoping that a C60 doesn't come out with a paint scheme that I just love, because I just bought my Master X Light in PR82 and promised my wife it would be the last frame for a while. Granted, "a while" is open to interpretation.

With all that said, I hope Colnago continues to do well too, but I also hope that they get some of their supply chain stuff fixed, that they start to think about offering older paint schemes for an upcharge because I cannot stand any of the 2010 paint schemes, and that they stop shifting production to Taiwan. We shall see what they come out with for 2011.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Rule # 12 number of bikes is 

min 3 => n+1 && s-1


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Rule # 12 number of bikes is
> 
> min 3 => n+1 && s-1


I have 5 Colnagos hanging on the wall with the 6th to be delivered on Wednesday. Then, I have a Bianchi FG Lite, a 1985 Mino Denti, and a Gary Fisher mountain bike. Right now, I truly think I have enough for quite a while. I also have every set of Zipps made except for the ones above the 808's and I have rims galore in boxes and a pair of Campy Eurus wheels that I have no idea what to do with. Oh yeah, I forgot the Cannondale CAAD5 that I have down at my in-laws in Florida.

Until we get a bigger house/garage, I think I am limited to what I have right now.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Colnago just sent me - unsolicited - a dealer pack. If I thought I could sell them here, I'd do it. I love Colnagos. The Master 55th makes me drool, and the new "Ace" looks like a good intro to Colnago for n00bs.

I'll have to think about it for a while, and see if I can find 3 people who want a Colnago, so I could be an official dealer...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I want !

( just not at regular dealer prices  )


----------

